# Anyone Familiar with Montgomery County, MD?



## loulou93 (Mar 30, 2011)

I live right across the Mont. County line off of 108 (If you know where that is)
There is an association called the MWHA ( Maryland Western Horse Association) They have Western, English, Halter, Speed, Showmanship, Horsemanship and a few other classes. They hold the shows at the Howard County Fair Grounds. The website is mwha.org I believe. 

I plan on showing there this year. Their first show is April 10th. I'm hoping to have a truck and trailer to go then. lol. Everyone there is really nice and it's a great place to learn about other shows. 

Hoped I helped


----------

